# Mediator Release Test



## JackL (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi guys,I know this has been discussed on these boards before, but I have so far been unable to find anything recent.I would like to hear from someone who has taken the Mediator Release Test for food sensitivities/intolerances. What is your opinion of the test, and how much of an impact did it have on you being able to treat your symptoms.Thanks!


----------

